# Cujo locked us out of van



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The lil knucklehead lol. We went training in Jacksonville on Sunday, getting ready to leave, Cujo's in the van n I'm letting Lÿka go potty before leaving... Patrick reaches for the doorhandle just as he hears a "click"... the boy had knocked the door lock with the keys still in the ignition!! DOH!

So after Sarah tried to unsucessfully open it up with a slimjim, Jay Murphy spent quite a bit of time getting a sharpened coat hanger to latch under the door lock tab n pull it up... Cujo actually started to fall asleep sitting up on the drivers seat LOL.

What an adventure!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Too bad you didn't get a pic of when you guys were saying I was "going ghetto" (hat turned backwards) :lol:


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The lil knucklehead lol. We went training in Jacksonville on Sunday, getting ready to leave, Cujo's in the van n I'm letting Lÿka go potty before leaving... Patrick reaches for the doorhandle just as he hears a "click"... the boy had knocked the door lock with the keys still in the ignition!! DOH!
> 
> So after Sarah tried to unsucessfully open it up with a slimjim, Jay Murphy spent quite a bit of time getting a sharpened coat hanger to latch under the door lock tab n pull it up... Cujo actually started to fall asleep sitting up on the drivers seat LOL.
> 
> What an adventure!


OMG :lol: . That sounds about like something one of my dogs would do. Or my kids for that matter. Let's just say I've learned to keep the keys in my pocket.


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

Jaeger disengaged the parking brake and "drove" the car into the front of the house while we were standing in the driveway.  ](*,) Radiator go bye-bye...

Beat that, Mike.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Alicia Mertz said:


> Jaeger disengaged the parking brake and "drove" the car into the front of the house while we were standing in the driveway.  ](*,) Radiator go bye-bye...
> 
> Beat that, Mike.


You have no idea how happy I am that I CANT beat that LOL!!!

We were joking about Cujo getting the van in gear n driving away with it... but you need to hit the brake while you change gears out of Park so it was, well, very unlikely.

Im just glad the AC was running and the puppy was with me rather than in her crate, cuz she probably woulda peed in her crate n made me feel really bad with all the whining n screaming... lol.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha, Mike, I just remembered that when all this started I said "Cujo, you gonna drive home?" and you grabbed your camera to take his picture. He started to turn around and you tried to get his attention to get back in the seat to take his picture. I wonder if it was YOU who made him hit the lock??  
:wink: just kidding!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> .....You have no idea how happy I am that I CANT beat that LOL!!!.......


I share that sentiment. It does sound awfully funny, though. (Sorry!)


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Fortunately it only took 45 minutes to get into the van. :lol: Praise Sarah and especially Jay!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Scott Zettelmeyer (Apr 10, 2006)

Get a crate.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a crate. Heck, I have 4 times as many crates as I do dogs. Could it be possible that we had a reason for not using the crate?


----------



## Scott Zettelmeyer (Apr 10, 2006)

> ...Could it be possible that we had a reason for not using the crate?...


No.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

You didn't have Cujo in a crate the whole way, right? Only assembled one when we got there, right?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike, you have learned a lesson the hard way. It's one of the reason us canine cops carry at least two car keys, on seperate rings. Personally, I'm up to three, only because I've also locked my spare in the car as well as the one in the ignition.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Mike, you have learned a lesson the hard way. It's one of the reason us canine cops carry at least two car keys, on seperate rings. Personally, I'm up to three, only because I've also locked my spare in the car as well as the one in the ignition.
> 
> DFrost


Unfortunately, I can match that. About 15 years ago I locked the keys in the ignition and slammed the trunk on the bag containing the spare set. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

a few years back my friend locked his keys out of his audi a4 at 1am, we watched 1800POPALOCK break into his car. The following day my other friend locked his keys in his car, we came out of the gun range, he reached for his keys n went "oh shit". I made fun of him for doing exactly what our friend did the previous night. The following day I was at the autoparts store, return to my car n I had locked my keys in the car too! Stupidity sure is contatious LOL.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott Zettelmeyer said:


> Get a crate.


Actually my dog was in his steel cage thing in the back, which takes up more room than a crate, which he broke the last time we did bite work. So there really wasn't room for another crate because we had a smaller crate for Mike's pup plus the coolers filled with food and drink. Cujo was laying on the floor right behind us. We pulled the van up to where everyone else was and I got out to shake hands, say thanks and good bye and as I was reaching for the handle to get back in Cujo´s paw hit the door lock. 

Let this be a lesson to all of you. If your dog is loose in your vehice and you get out make sure you have a way to get back in in case the dog accidentally locks you out! :idea: We had to learn the hard way. But hey, no harm no foul.


----------



## Scott Zettelmeyer (Apr 10, 2006)

I must admit to going to training once many years ago with a dog, but not a crate. We hadn't planned on doing any bitework, but one thing led to another and we started working dogs. After 30 minutes or so of other people working, I go to get my dog out.

Needless to say, the dog had ripped the entire headliner out (foam and all), chewed a seatbelt in half, ate a headrest and pulled the ENTIRE dashboard out (panel, A/C, wires, radio and everything else). My shiny new SUV was not so shiny anymore.

$1500 dollars later and a LOT wiser, I now NEVER put the dogs in my truck without a crate, whether we are going to training or to the store. If I can't fit enough crates in the truck, someone stays home (and it ain't me!)

I'm much more concerned about a dog busting a window and getting loose during training than I am about someone locking their keys in the car and as such, I'm always looking over my shoulder when someone (usually a newbie) comes out to training with no crate for their dog. 

My least favorite thing to hear is, "LOOSE DOG!!!"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When my GSD was about 7-8 months old, I left him in my 93 T-Bird. It's amazing what a dog can do to a car interior in 10 mins.  Cost me $400 at the local parts yard for "new" seats, door pannels, head liner. I now keep him in a crate in my Vibe. Even my terriers weren't as crazy in the car as Thunder was as a pup.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> When my GSD was about 7-8 months old, I left him in my 93 T-Bird. It's amazing what a dog can do to a car interior in 10 mins.  Cost me $400 at the local parts yard for "new" seats, door pannels, head liner. I now keep him in a crate in my Vibe. Even my terriers weren't as crazy in the car as Thunder was as a pup.


Are you telling me that BTs and JRTs were not as crazy-destructive as a GSD?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: How about pound-for-pound?

(I am thinking of my BT granddogs, who are crazy working and crazy playing and crazy just unwinding after a tough day.....)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Bob Scott said:
> 
> 
> > When my GSD was about 7-8 months old, I left him in my 93 T-Bird. It's amazing what a dog can do to a car interior in 10 mins.  Cost me $400 at the local parts yard for "new" seats, door pannels, head liner. I now keep him in a crate in my Vibe. Even my terriers weren't as crazy in the car as Thunder was as a pup.
> ...


I think the potential is definately there with the terriers but their small size seemd to let them run the energy off in the car. I traveled with them in an old chevy van for hunting trips. There were times when I felt like I was inside one of those circus spheres where the motorcycles run around inside. Pete (JTR) could almost make a complete circle inside the van and never come off the windows. That's a real thrill at 70mph when Pete would see a deer, other dog, etc. Just a fuzzy blur running across the dash.  :lol: My Borders were usually SLIGHTLY more reserved then that. My GSD, now, can chill out and relax in his crate as long as nobody wants to look in the car.  :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Scott, my GSD is super calm when just hanging out in the car, he usually climbs onto the front seat n sits there watching everyone.... during bitework that day I had a wire crate that I unfolded and set outside of the van because that's when he will get destructive, so he did have a crate that day, but it was already put away because we were leaving. As Patrick said, he got out to shake hands for about a minute n it went downhill from there. When I train locally (we had a 2 hour drive to Jacksonville for that training so took 1 vehicle instead of 2) my boy has a plastic crate strapped to my truck bed n the truck is parked in such a way that he can't see what's going on... if he can't see he lays down quietly. My puppy is the hyper psycho so she has a crate in the cab of the truck, my GSD sits quietly staring out the window without a crate. When my pup is older I'm gonna have a problem because I can't find any crates that fit inside the cab for an adult dog, n I'm not sure I wanna spend $2000 on custom aluminum crates that fit in the cab. If I could TIG weld I'd build my own aluminum crate for $100, but a steel crate that size would be unliftable lol.


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol, my uncle bought 2 aluminum crates for his hunting Labs to ride in the bed of his truck, and each one of those things is 90lbs + the frame for the bed(probably another 40-50)! That was sure fun trying to get those things into the truck. And I was somehow supposed to be the "expert" on doing this! I don't even own a truck! :roll:


----------

